# [LPJ Design] Mythical Classes: Machinesmith for 5E is Now available



## lmpjr007 (Jan 15, 2016)

Louis Porter Jr. Design, has released  Mythical Classes: Machinesmith for 5E at RPGNow.com and DriveThruRPG.com.  Here is information on this product:


Machinesmiths are masters of two worlds, notable and distinguished as a class for their use of both magic and science to invent new and powerful devices. Their understanding of chemistry, engineering, mathematics, and physics allow them to craft the finest inventions, from simple blades to mechanical men, which aid in their research or protect them from harm. When they find their greatworks wanting, however, their mobius-charged prototypes come to the fore—conjuring the elements, crushing their writhing foes, or even disintegrating an enemy entirely.

Whether engineers of destruction, discovery, or wonder, machinesmiths are all masters of science, drawn to the mysteries of existence like moths to a flame. Though manipulating a greatwork or activating a prototype might seem to require only a simple gesture, the hands of these inimitable creators are attuned to their devices on a subatomic level, their talents honed over numerous days and nights of study.

*Available at RPGNow.com here!!!*


----------

